# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Shared Spreadsheet Won't Scroll

## Earworm

Hi,

I keep getting the following problem after working with a shared document for a couple of days:

One of the sheets won't scroll down (it can scroll from side to side) - the scroll bar moves, but the actual content stays the same. Even if I use my keyboard to go to lower rows, the content of those rows is displayed in the input bar, but the pane doesn't scroll.

Please could someone help me to get it scrolling again :Smilie:  

Thank you!

----------


## mudraker

Is it possible that you have managed to Freeze Panes.

Check Windows Menu to see if you have a Unfreeze Pane option

----------


## Earworm

Doh! Maybe someone else using the shared sheet froze them.

Thanks so much!

----------


## crazypig

> Is it possible that you have managed to Freeze Panes.
> 
> Check Windows Menu to see if you have a Unfreeze Pane option



Thanks Mudraker. No idea how that happened. Thanks. :Smilie:

----------

